# AZ - Still Studying Hypno?



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi AZ:A while back you were studying hypnosis pretty extensively. How is that going? I'd like to do some reading on it, and am wondering what good books you can recommend to start with.







JeanG


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi Jean,Just now saw your post. I've got lots of books, just give me some more direction in what you want to learn about. A good start is "Hypnosis for Change" by Josie Hadley and Carol Staudacher. Email me if you like.







AZ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Hello Jean and AZ!







Funny thing you referrenced Josie and Carol? Several years back I purchased a cassette tape from Harbinger Press entitled "Hypnosis for Sleep" by Josie Hadley. She has a "WOW" voice, at least for males? That tape will put you to sleep!







Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

AZ, FYI and for anyone who wants to use this as a resourse site.This is Harvards Trance Passages website. Just for the information."Trance Passages is a structured hypermedia, multidisciplinary database on the human phenomenonof trance (including hypnosis and meditation). Organized loosely around a "journey" metaphor,Trance Passages is set up to guide both scholars and the general public through a process of"on-line discovery" of the various relationships that exist among the different research perspectivesthat study trance--from anthropology to brain science, psychiatry to religious studies. Hyperlinks tothe "sights and sounds" of trance--still images, video clips, audio excerpts--provide furtheropportunities for thinking about relationships between understandings that come from the "lab" versusthose that come from the "field," between academic work and direct experience.In all these ways, Trance Passages aims to be both an educational vehicle, and a tool to assistscholars and researchers in their goal of more creative and synthetic ways of thinking." http://mbb.harvard.edu/trance2/


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for the info AZ, Norb and Eric. I would like to do a little reading about it.







I'm on vacation now till July 8th and need to get busy on something to keep the grey cells occupied.







JeanG


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Jean,One more book that I really like is called "The Power of Your Subconscious Mind," by Joseph Murphy, Ph.D, D.D. Keep in mind that this is written by a clergyman, so it has a religious bent to it. It is really a good explanation of how the subconscious mind can bring change. Lots of interesting case studies.AZ


----------

